# wart-like bumps on my pigeons' beak



## prairieskye (Jul 21, 2002)

My pigeon Ramona,has developed 3 wart like bumps on the back of the beak. They're the same color as her beak & don't seem to be bothering her. Should I take her to her vet? Does anyone know of this problem?
Also, is there any way to stop her egg-laying? She's a house pet so, there's no male around.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

I don't know but could it be pigeon pox?

Mary

P.S Welcome










[This message has been edited by maryco (edited July 21, 2002).]


----------



## prairieskye (Jul 21, 2002)

What's pigeon pox? The first bump showed up a few months ago. I'm concerned because it seems to be multiplying.


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Hello and welcome!









How old is this pigeon? Are you certain she's a female?

You will get help here, so just hang on...

--Ray


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hello and Welcome!

Yes, please give us some more info. If your bird is a youngster then perhaps all you are seeing is the development of the cere. If, however, it is an older bird, it may indeed be avian pox and we need to get going on helping you treat the bird. If it is avian pox, it is caused by a virus which can't be cured with antibiotics. The bird may, however need antibiotics to help stave off secondary bacterial infections.

Terry Whatley


[This message has been edited by TAWhatley (edited July 21, 2002).]


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

I urge you to take your bird to an avian vet. The beak is a prime spot for tumors and if they are, cauterization will be needed to deal with the problem.


----------



## prairieskye (Jul 21, 2002)

Thank you everyone, for all your help. Later, I'll post the story of Ramona & how she came into our lives. Like alot of the stories on this site, it's remarkable. 
I never thought I'd be the proud owner of a pigeon. She has such a strong personality & she's totally protective of her space except with me.
I hope it's nothing serious but, I'll check it out with her vet. He handles mostly parrots---I live in Miami-- & I have her stay there when I'm out of town. I'll let him know what I've found out here.


----------



## iffan (Jun 15, 2002)

HI,
The culprit is most likely pigeon pox, just hope the wart like bumps dont occur in the eye and the bird should live, and be immune to the disease for its entire life. To prevent spreading, get iodine and mark each spot and it will eventually go away. In climates such as florida, where mosquitos are prevelant, it is best to immunize against pigeon pox. 
hope this helps
Jim,


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

If the first bump appeared a few months ago, it isn't pox. This may be a spreading carcinoma and to get a true diagnosis, please take your bird to your avian vet.
I see that you already have one so please try to get your bird over there as soon as possible. 
Please keep us updated on this. It would be greatly appreciated.


[This message has been edited by fred2344 (edited July 21, 2002).]


----------



## iffan (Jun 15, 2002)

Hi Fred,
Sorry, but i dont rememeber reading anything about the wart like bumps appearing months ago. I might be wrong but if not and the wart like bumps appeared recently then its most likely pox. Either way getting it checked out isnt a bad idea, but i have friends that live in Fl that encounter pox quite often. 
Jim


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

Jim,
Here is a copy and paste from one of the posts higher up in the thread:

"What's pigeon pox? The first bump showed up a few months ago. I'm concerned because it seems to be multiplying"

I hope I'm completely off base but I've seen carcinomas on pigeons' beaks and they can look like huge pox blisters. 


[This message has been edited by fred2344 (edited July 21, 2002).]


----------



## iffan (Jun 15, 2002)

opps , seem to have missed that post, i sure hope it isnt canerous. Just read the posts again, and it was said that the bumps were on the back of the beak and the same color, if its near the corner of the mouth or on rear top of beak then there shouldnt be much worry, this happens quite often when the birds get older, how old is the bird anyways. Some even develop bumps around the eyes. Good luck with the bird, hope its not cancerous, also take a look at the bumps, are they of same shape and uniform size, that info usually tells alot.
Jim


----------

